# الان برنامج MasterCAM X2 كامل



## momo-gti4 (17 أبريل 2008)

الان برنامج MasterCAM.X2.V11 كامل بس عل ملف تورنت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/44354030/cbc491d6/1isoHunt_MasterCAM_X2_V11_SP11.html
و دي صوره البرنامج ​ 






و ادي برنامج تورنت محترم وان شغال بيه http://www.4shared.com/file/39844277/efda4b5/BitSpirit_321181.html?s=1
و ده شرح للبرنامج في ملف مضغوط:3:http://www.4shared.com/file/44351897/96824d75/__bitspirit.html​ 
بالنسبه للتحميل من الموقع ده كل الي عليك انك تستنا شويه حوالي 15 ثانيه و بعدين هيظهر لينك Download تكلك علي الينك و الملف هايتحمل​ 

ملحوظه
اول حاجه تصتب برنامج التورنت 
2- تحمل ملف التورنت و تفتحوه و تضغط ok 
صوره اعداد برنامج(bitspirit) و شرحه في المرفقات
و ملف التورنت هتلائيه في موقع
http://www.isohunt.com
تكتب اسم البرنامج او اي شيء انت عايزهو تعمل searsh
شكرا​


----------



## حمدى 12 (12 يونيو 2008)

بفتح رابط البرنامج


----------



## محمود من فلسطين (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اسال سؤال ؟ ما الفرق بين ماستركام 2 وبرنامج ماستركام 4
والشكر للجميع


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى محمود
حسب علمى بعد صدور كل نسخه تصدر maintenance updates تحتوى على اضافات post processor وخلافه وعندما تذداد الmaintenance updates interface 
عموما النسخه x4 احدث من النسخه x2تقوم الشركه باصدار نسخه جديده تحتوى على التحديثات والتسهيلات بال


----------



## ادور (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## عالم التقني (18 أبريل 2012)

موقع تحميل البرنامج لا يعمل اخي الكريم


----------

